# Happy First Birthday Gabby & BJ



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope you guys have a wonderful day and can take some time and share some pictures of your first year in review!

XOXO

Dash


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Gabby,



Lots of love, :hug:
Tori


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

BJ,



Hav a great day!

Lots of love :hug:
Tori


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE BELLATAK PUPS ! 1 year old.... such babies still.  Pictures .... Jane and Carole, we NEED pictures!! :whoo:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy birthday Gabby and BJ. Hope your day is filled with lots and lots of wonderful things.arty:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gabby says THANKS for the good wishes! Amanda, I will try to post some review pics but I'm not the photographer you are!!
Lesie, thanks for the cute wish!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Gabby and BJ. Pictures, please!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, kids!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*does BJ like weird food too?*

I think you should rename her Salsa! Or Guacamole! Does BJ have a taste for the gourmet or is it just a girl thing?

Happy Birthday adorable puppies and their cuter hu-moms! And their breeder too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*baby pics*

Bellatak Presidential litter birthday!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the good wishes, and happy birthday to Gabby and the rest of the litter. 

Hard to believe my little guy is a whole year old. He's such a sweet, funny little ball of fun! Here are a few photos of BJ's first year:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

whoa! where did the year go?! happy birthday you beautiful pups.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

And here are a few of Gabby's first year.......


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

She's just beautiful, Carole! But you didn't include the Youtube video so everyone could enjoy her beautiful voice again!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday guys!!

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY" to two beautiful Havs!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just gorgeous  I am glad you two got a puppy from this litter and are on the forum to share pics!

jane- what about his champion picture-a big day in his little life!

Carole-I just adore her face and think you scored in that department. Don't tell dash but I like the lighter face!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Gabby and BJ! They are sooo adorable!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> She's just beautiful, Carole! But you didn't include the Youtube video so everyone could enjoy her beautiful voice again!!


LOLOLOL, the opera star? I think she and BJ should do a duet!

Thanks Amanda, I love her face too!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carole,
Gabby is just beautiful. I enjoyed seeing the review of her first year.
Great Pics.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG---HOW DID I MISS THIS?!?!

:juggle::tea: Happy Belated Birthday BJ and Gabby! :tea::juggle: You share the same birthday as my Robbie! 2/15 :wink:

I hope you celebrated in style. You both scored on your beautiful Bellatak pups!:thumb:


----------

